# Subwoofer or New Speaker?



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

I was wondering if any of you guys have a subwoofer in your car? As you know my box got stolen at the beginning of the month and I was wondering if I should replace it with something, or just replace all my speakers to something that is a little more better.

Also - do you know if there is anything that is "stealth" like for the xtrail?

Thanks


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Hi Thinspirits,

I see you are feeling better after your ordeal!

If you already have a decent head unit, you will get much better performance quality with 4 new door speakers and at lower cost. (your sub will only boost your base and not give as much quality sound)

just my take... that's where I started and added my amp and sub later.




Thinspirits said:


> I was wondering if any of you guys have a subwoofer in your car? As you know my box got stolen at the beginning of the month and I was wondering if I should replace it with something, or just replace all my speakers to something that is a little more better.
> 
> Also - do you know if there is anything that is "stealth" like for the xtrail?
> 
> Thanks


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Hey Valboo,

Thanks for the input! I was wondering tho - what kind of sub enclosure do you have? Is it handmade?


----------



## jtanoyo1 (May 15, 2005)

You need a separate amp at least to power your door speakers. Counting on the head unit to supply power (they rate head unit amp power at 40W but it's actually much weaker) to your door speakers will set you up for disappointment. If you only want a simple system, a 4 ch amp powering 2 front speakers and 1 subwoofer will give you what you need.

And I think you will need to build a custom sub enclosure. If you are the adventurous type, you can build it from fiberglass and have it mounted flush to your rear trunk door so you can still have full use of your trunk space...


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Wow... already many different opinions... proving only that there are many options. Here is what I've done in mine.. something I'm very satisfied with. Though as the posts show, it really is a matter of taste.

Agree with a good head unit. I have a single DIN in-dash Pioneer DVD player. I changed all the stock speakers to pioneers as well. I have a center channel speaker installed just above the console for the DVD unit, tweeters and mid range up front were changed, the rear door speakers were changed to 2-way speakers and I had satellite speakers installed that hang from the side ceilings in the rear compartment for surround sound. Have a 4-way amp powering the front and rear speakers and a 2-way amp powering the satellites. The DVD unit being a 5.1 capable unit powers the center channel, and a sub-out line is sent to 2 powered subs in the back. 

I would have to agree that for tighter bass and bass the "creeps" out of your car to the street you would have to have a separate amp and an enclosure designed. But that was just too space-occupying for my taste. For just enough bass for personal consumption along with space conservation, the powered subs are a nice way to go about it. The other nice thing for me is the ease in which I can remove my subs when space is needed. I think that can also be done for enclosures. So that might not be a deciding factor. If I finally get some time, I can post some pics if there is any interest in seeing them.

Glad you are feeling better and looking forwards rather than backwards after your ordeal Thinspirits!


----------



## Thinspirits (Aug 3, 2004)

Thanks for the advice guys. One smaill question - I was thinking about making something that can be mounted in the extra space where the spare tire sits - maybe an 8"? This way I can keep the space in the trunk. I know that JL Audio makes stealth enclosures, although nothing is listed for the xtrail - like usual.

Does anyone know of a spot I can mount the amp? so that it is not visible through windows? Im slightly paranoid.....


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

Thinspirits,

location can be the back seat as long as you use the tonneau cover to hide it.

Yes my sub enclosure was hand made to fit the small space in the back.


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Thinspirits... I have two amps in my X-trail... though they aren't powering the subs since I have powered subs. They power the front and rear speakers and two surround speakers hanging from the back. The two amps are installed underneath the driver's seat. One is velcroed to the floor, the other is screwed on to the bottom of my seat. The seat had to be removed to do this. But the guys doing it were experienced and had my seat out in a matter of minutes. I would have to say that your amps definitely WON'T be visible from there. You'll just have to run the wires to the back. And if your sub is actually in the spare tire extra space, the wires can go underneath the rear cover directly into the wheel well.  Good luck!


----------



## thetimster (May 6, 2005)

Just remembered... had this in one of the other posts showing the subs in my trunk... Dunno if this is helpful... but it sounds great!


----------

